# Left coast saltwater fish report



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Also, I would have to guess that the infant mortality rate of rockcod is appalling, as they seem to make lots of eggs every year but only a very, very few of them ever make it. I mean, hey, they live with lingcod. That's gotta suck. You thought you had crappy neighbors. Rockfish would happily take your meth family Robinson down the street in trade for lingcod. Could you imagine dodging lingcod and other eaters for 100 years while 100,000 (100,000,000?) of your contemporaries get eaten, only to bite a jig on a rod held by some 50 year-old bald dude that needs a shave? What an emotional rollercoaster. 





__





Lawson's Landing Fishing Report







fishlawsons.blogspot.com


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

BTW, it's normal for almost every boat that fishes for "rock cod" to catch limits.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

that's a 7-8 pound black rock fish in it's mouth.
(Above is ling from Alaska and while big, they can get a lot bigger)

Generally when your bouncing a gig or bait on the bottom and you hook what you know to be a small rock fish (6 to 10 inch) I just bounce him for a little while. A 20" ling can eat a 10" fish no problem, and once you've reeled him close to the surface you just need to keep his head underwater because they won't spit out the fish in their mouth if they don't break the surface. For the ones you land, one look into their mouth is all it takes to wish your long nose plyers were much longer.


----------

